# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos removal in Canberra recommendations

## mangrovejack

Hi All, 
Does anyone have any recommendations for any companies to remove an asbestos garage?  Some of the prices that some companies are charging are outrageous just because the magic word "Asbestos" has been mentioned. 
Thanks.

----------

